# Tips for Ironing Chinos/Khakis?



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone have a good technique for ironing chinos? I'd iron five dress shirts in place of a single pair of chinos any day -- the damn things are confounding! The legs aren't pretty straightforward, but the top, with the fron and rear pockets are a nuisance! In all these years, I haven't come up with a good technique.

And I don't like chinos that use an easy-iron/no-iron finish because they invariably look too 'slick' and slightly synthetic, with that slight sheen on the fabric. 

Any hints?


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

My technique is simple....don't iron chinos

Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vespa_
> 
> My technique is simple....don't iron chinos
> 
> Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vespa_
> 
> My technique is simple....don't iron chinos
> 
> Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


I don't iron my khakis or my OCBDs either.

Cheers


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

OK, first of all, get yourself a good iron, that does make a difference. As for the pockets, I line the seide seam up so either the front or back is facing up, then either pull the front pockets to the side and out of the way or the rears up and out of the way. I hope that helps.

Brian


----------



## Mike C. (Feb 8, 2006)

1. Get a good iron
 2. Lay chinos on iron board
3. press until they look flat 
4. Put chinos on and insert pocket protector in shirt


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mike C._
> 
> 1. Get a good iron
> 2. Lay chinos on iron board
> ...


You forgot turn iron off, don't want to start any fires.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Get married. []


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good irons have an automatic shut off 

Brian


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I follow the same procedure as vwguy.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

IMHO ...

Chinos are like jeans and should not be ironed (nor have creases or cuffs).

If you want to wear cotton dress trousers (with creases and cuffs), buy tailored dress twills in cotton and dry clean them.

LE, Banks, and Brooks all have them. Just pick your price point.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Iron inside out, that way you are not fighting against the seam.


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tom Bell-Drier_
> 
> Iron inside out, that way you are not fighting against the seam.


Ok, that might help. As long as I can figure out how to turn them right side out again without them becoming a wrinkled mess.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

CAREFULLY!!!!!!!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's OK, he didn't turn it on in the first place.

Esse Quam Videre


----------



## Mike C. (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Step 4 is the most important.


----------



## jcbmath (Jan 11, 2006)

I iron chinos all the time (one of the main reasons to have Chinos IMHO is that they can be cleaned at home ... otherwise I think I would always wear wool).

1. Iron them while they are still slightly damp. This helps a lot.

2. Before starting, flip them inside out (this is critical as most cottons are delicate and you don't want to mark them).

3. Have a spray bottle handy ... steam is your friend when removing wrinkles.

4. Just be patient and careful.

The most difficult part is probably when they are done and you need to turn them inside out again.


----------



## apyang (May 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he's not John Smoltz (a baseball player who once burned his chest ironing the shirt that he was wearing...)


----------

